# WTB: A old cab over truck !



## BigAl RIP

I want a old "Cab Over" truck to restore . I would really like to find a 4 door cab ,but am willing to look at anything . It will be customized so I only need the Cab to make it work .
 Something in the 30's, 40's over 50's . Ford ,Chevy and International all made the 4 doors .
 Finders fee if I buy it .!!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Al find  your self a willies fc


----------



## muleman RIP

I have seen old Dodge power wagons that were 4 door also.


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> Al find your self a willies fc


 
 Yea I have seen them before , but I don't really care for that model .
 I am kinda locked into the 4 door or a much older 2 door COE.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if i find you one will you paint it snow trac red


----------



## 300 H and H

Gee Al,

If you had wanted one say, 25 years ago, it wouldn't be much of a problem. But with $300+/ton iron prices, lots of stuff like this is being cut, or has been. Not saying they aren't one or two out there yet, but not many I am sure. It has been years since the utilities used those older 4 doors.

I understand your wanting one though. Good luck, and will keep my eyes open. A two door would be much easier, but still hard to find. 

I am trying to decide if I want to restore a 1935 Dodge truck of my grandfathers. Lots of work.....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## the old trucker

BigAl said:


> Yea I have seen them before , but I don't really care for that model .
> I am kinda locked into the 4 door or a much older 2 door COE.


 
Al are you looking for something like this one ?? I think what you are looking for is in this pic. Look at the rear corner of the pan & you'll see a COE. This fellow has oodles of old cars & trucks for sale. I'll dig out a few more of what you want & post here....


----------



## Cowboy

Al I doubt you'll have much luck finding a true 4door CO thats even worth restoring. Your best bet is to find a decent single cab CO, and a donor cab of the same year and model to make the rear cab section. That is all the factory did when they built them. The donor cab does not have to be from a cabover as many of the cabs are identical with the only differences being in the firewall which you wont be using anyway. 

Here are a few that you might consider, the first one is a true 4 door but not complete and in perty bad shape. The last link is a good forum to belong to to help you with your search. 

FYI , depending on what make and year you decide to get, I might be able to supply the donar cab for the rear half. Best of luck Al, I have been looking for the "right" one to build for 10 years. 

http://www.desertclassics.com/FWD504x4.html

http://www.desertclassics.com/Ford52f6Coe.html

http://www.classictrucksforsale.us/...-coe-cab-over-engine-truck-c-o-e-hot-rat-rod/

http://www.classicautoprojects.com/classic-trucks-for-sale/1952-international-car-hauler/

http://www.oldchevytrucks.com/blog/?p=3038


----------



## Cowboy

Couple of more I found on one of my forums. 

http://www.classictruckcentral.com/trucks/1424

http://www.collectorcarads.com/Ford-COE/42035


----------



## the old trucker

Looking for something like this so you can park your Kristi on.


----------



## the old trucker

Al do you want suicide doors in the rear ?






*Here's a couple more.*


































*Here's what you want...*







*Maybe your looking for a motor home/workshop/trailer all in one like this one below for your Kristi....*


----------



## BigAl RIP

the old trucker said:


> Al do you want suicide doors in the rear ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a couple more.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's what you want...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe your looking for a motor home/workshop/trailer all in one like this one below for your Kristi....*


 
I'll take the Dodge or the restored Chevy 4 door in a heart beat !! I bet they want a fortune for the Chevy .


----------



## the old trucker

If you're looking for a stock Crewcab COE you won't find one in the older years, unless of course you buy one already done, if not you'll have to make one with 2 cabs put together.


----------



## the old trucker

*Al your opening a big can of COE's.* 

*How big a finders fee do I get if you buy one.* 


*...I still have the 47 Ford Cabover. And its still for sale.*







*Also got this 56? International cab/fenders. Also for sale.*














*...Stumbled across this IH Cabover last fall. Don't know the story on it yet. Will chase it some more cause theres an ol Ford in the same yard I want......*


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Al that binder is a nice looking truck it would also score you some cheese points where you live now


----------



## the old trucker

dds said:


> Al that binder is a nice looking truck it would also score you some cheese points where you live now


 Don I thought the same thing but it don't have enough *"BLING" BLING" to match his krusty...*

*Maybe he wants something kinda rare like his krusty. Only 10 left Al, you might get a deal on it.*






If there we're only 1300 produced, only 10 known to exist, this is very rare, where is it and someone should grab it.
__________________


_Here's one fixed up a bit Al. it's a Tempo Matador. _

_http://www.oldbug.com/tempo.htm_


_



_


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that would go good with his krusty looks like a vw bus on steroids i bet he ruins it by painting it krusty orange. if he does that it may never drive again


----------



## the old trucker

I think he's planning to take the top off his Krusti & put this one on. Should be a little easier for him to crawl into...


----------



## BigAl RIP

the old trucker said:


> I think he's planning to take the top off his Krusti & put this one on. Should be a little easier for him to crawl into...


 

 Wow ! You actually own That 47 ?? Where you located ?
I got a reply last night on a Dodge and its only 125 miles from me . 
 I am headed out to look at it next weekend , I think . I'll probably drag the trailer with me so if i do buy it , I can bring it home .

 That rare one of ten is pretty COOL ! What is it ? IS it for sale ? PM me some prices.


----------



## the old trucker

BigAl said:


> Wow ! You actually own That 47 ?? Where you located ?
> I got a reply last night on a Dodge and its only 125 miles from me .
> I am headed out to look at it next weekend , I think . I'll probably drag the trailer with me so if i do buy it , I can bring it home .
> 
> That rare one of ten is pretty COOL ! What is it ? IS it for sale ? PM me some prices.


 
The 47 Ford is in Sask., Canada. Probably too far away for you. I have a message sent to him asking the particulars. I'll let you know when I know. This is the one your talking about...right ??





Al, the one of ten is called a Tempo Matador. I am checking on this one for you also.

Powered by VW and manufacturered in Hamburg Germany.


----------



## the old trucker

Here is one in Sask. with running gear ready. 

*1947 Dodge Cab Over*



Watch<LI class=pipe>| <LI sizset="13" sizcache="1">Share <LI class=pipe>| <LI sizset="14" sizcache="1">Print <LI class=pipe>|
Report Ad
 


 
View larger image 







































Date Listed 22-Feb-12 Price *$5,000.00* Address 632 Avenue N South, Saskatoon, SK S7M 2S2, Canada 
View map For Sale By Owner Make Dodge Model Other Pickups Year 1947 Kilometers 30000 Body Type Other Transmission Automatic Drivetrain Rear-wheel drive (RWD) 


1947 Dodge Cab Over 
Mounted on a 2004 Dodge Dakota Crew Cab
With 30,000km on all Dakota running gear.
Body mounted properly
No Rust on Cab
Have all Trim Pieces
Needs Steering and Brakes Hooked up but all Parts There
Also needs Wiring
$5000 Firm
Brad 244-7979
or
Tim 262-7505


http://saskatchewan.kijiji.ca/c-cars...AdIdZ357324026


----------



## Cowboy

Maybe its just me but this one just screams "Big Al" to me, and its ready to roll. Buy it with the trailer and you would have one hell of a rig to use during your contractor jobs. 


1956 Ford COE C-600 on a 1985 Ford chassis. Over $40,000 spent on this rig. It is nice. In the sleeper the bed was removed and a nice bench seat was installed. It has a 5th wheel and other ball hitch. NEW Tires. AC,Power steering, Power Windows. Diesel. Ready to go anywhere. He also has a 1985 36 ft. cargo trailer for sale. He used it to haul his antique cars in it. This is a very nice rig. $7,000 Cash or if you want to pay by check you must wait 3 weeks to take the truck or trailer until the check clears.[SIZE=-1]*$ 25,500*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Goreville, Illinois* [/SIZE]Mileage: xx
Engine: Desel
Body Type: C-600 / Sleeper unit
Interior: Black & RED
Exterior: RED
View all the ads by this advertiser 
Place Date: 1/20/2012 



http://www.collectorcarads.com/Ford-COE/44868


----------



## the old trucker

Nice looking truck. I wonder... it sort of looks like the fenders & cab are same as a regular truck. I don't like the square signal lights, should be round on a round shaped truck...

                                              OT.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that matador would make the perfect krusty hauler


----------



## the old trucker

dds said:


> that matador would make the perfect krusty hauler


 
That's right Don. When he gets the truck close to finish in a few years, his Krusty will be due for another restore job....


----------



## the old trucker

*Late breaking news flash*

First time seen anywhere. Big Al has just acquired this COE, complete with his own personal Krusti carrier. I can't wait to see this cruising down the interstate. He says he should get 4-5 on at one time...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dang that thing does kind of look like a krusty


----------



## BigAl RIP

the old trucker said:


> *Late breaking news flash*
> 
> First time seen anywhere. Big Al has just acquired this COE, complete with his own personal Krusti carrier. I can't wait to see this cruising down the interstate. He says he should get 4-5 on at one time...


 OK ...I want it !!! Where do I send the check ?


----------



## the old trucker

BigAl... in case you haven't got a COE yet here are a couple more just north of the line.






*A White 3000.* Looks all there. 








__________________
How about this one...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh Wow! That White is beautiful . How much do they want for it ?
 I was suppose to go looklook at one today about 125 miles away but the weather is terrible here today .


----------



## the old trucker

Al, I'm waiting for word back on the White & this one. Here is one that was posted today by Stan.

...Found this one today whilst I was out chasing tin.....
Stan. .....





__________________


----------



## ecoco38

the old trucker said:


> *Al your opening a big can of COE's.*
> 
> *How big a finders fee do I get if you buy one.*
> 
> 
> *...I still have the 47 Ford Cabover. And its still for sale.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also got this 56? International cab/fenders. Also for sale.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...Stumbled across this IH Cabover last fall. Don't know the story on it yet. Will chase it some more cause theres an ol Ford in the same yard I want......*



i am looking to buy this truck , any body know how to contact the owner


----------



## ecoco38

the old trucker said:


> *Al your opening a big can of COE's.*
> 
> *How big a finders fee do I get if you buy one.*
> 
> 
> *...I still have the 47 Ford Cabover. And its still for sale.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also got this 56? International cab/fenders. Also for sale.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...Stumbled across this IH Cabover last fall. Don't know the story on it yet. Will chase it some more cause theres an ol Ford in the same yard I want......*



i am looking to buy this truck , any body know how to contact the owner


----------



## ecoco38

please get back to me i am interest in this COE


----------



## ecoco38

I AM LOOKING FOR A COE FROM 1930s -1950  I GOOD WORKING CONDITION , DODGE, INTERNATIONAL, FORD, CHEVY- GMC IF ANY BODY GOT ONE FOR SALE PLEASE LET ME KNOW I WILL PAY YOU { THE PERSON THE HELP ME FIND A SELLER } YOU DON"T NEED TO BE THE OWNER TO MAKE THIS DEAL


----------

